# Android Studio macht seltsame Sachen



## Joob (12. Jan 2020)

Nachdem ich einige Wochen das Studio nicht mehr verwendet habe wollte ich es gestern Abend öffnen.
Ich wollte die App Internationalisieren, also alles in Strings.xml speichern usw.

Plötzlich konnte ich die XML im Layout nicht mehr öffnen.
Im Editor sind die zu sehen.
Als ich das letzte mal im Studio gearbeitet habe war alles noch in Ordnung.

Android Studio erstellt plötzlich leere res und java Ordner .
Die Dinger an denen generated steht.




Wenn ich die App im Device starten will geht das.

Kann mir jemand sagen was da los ist, nichts geht mehr.

So sieht mein gradle buid im Editor aus

```
// Top-level build file where you can add configuration options common to all sub-projects/modules.

buildscript {
    repositories {
        google()
        jcenter()


    }

    dependencies {
        classpath 'com.android.tools.build:gradle:3.5.1'

        // NOTE: Do not place your application dependencies here; they belong
        // in the individual module build.gradle files
    }
}

allprojects {
    repositories {
        google()
        jcenter()
        maven { url "https://maven.google.com" }
        maven { url 'https://jitpack.io' }
    }
}

task clean(type: Delete) {
    delete rootProject.buildDir
}
```


und so im Studio


----------



## kneitzel (12. Jan 2020)

Ist das evtl. das Problem, das auch hier etwas beschrieben ist:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions...s-and-layouts-got-corrupted-in-android-studio ?

Also die letzte Antwort wäre generell das Vorgehen, welches ich wählen würde, also
- system/caches/* vom Android Studio Verzeichnis löschen (Also z.B. ~/.AndroidStudio3.5/system/caches/* auf Linux)
- dann das Verzeichnis bereinigen (.idea Verzeichnis *.iml und das gradle Verzeichnis löschen)
- dann das Gradle Projekt neu importieren

Denn das sieht start nach einem Problem der IDE aus und nicht vom eigentlichen gradle Projekt.


----------



## Joob (12. Jan 2020)

Erst mal danke.

Cache löschen hat geholfen.
Muss mir das aber noch mal ansehen, ich trau dem Braten nicht ganz.


----------

